# Living alone or living with people?



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I prefer alone to the WRONG room mate. Finding the RIGHT room mate has proven very challenging for me. Alone with my pets, while not thrilling, is way better than with a room mate who makes sharing space hell on earth (most of them have). Sigh.


----------



## seeg (Jan 7, 2010)

Definitely rather live with a group of people.
Lived on my own for a couple of months once and I hated it. I felt so detached and removed and every night felt a bit empty.

At uni I always lived with between 4 and 5 other people and it was great. We all had our own rooms (couldn't do the American thing of sharing dorms) so we had our own space, but we spent most of the time chilling in the living room. Loved it.

Back living with family now which is pretty crap to be honest. Nothing worse than moving away and growing as a person, and then coming back to your old family bound lifestyle. I am craving freedom again.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

seeg said:


> At uni I always lived with between 4 and 5 other people and it was great. We all had our own rooms (couldn't do the American thing of sharing dorms) so we had our own space, but we spent most of the time chilling in the living room. Loved it.


No matter how extroverted and sociable you are, you _don't _want to share a room, trust me. I did it for a year with a great friend of mine and we still both hated it.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'd rather live with one or maybe two people, as long as they know that I need my time alone.
I like to spend lots of time alone, but if I don't have anyone to talk to every once and I while, it can get depressing.
Even a dog or cat to talk to would probably suffice.
Of course, I would never want to live alone my entire life.


----------



## Lufausljc (Apr 28, 2011)

I currently live alone and I will like it to stay that way (I love it). In college, I will eventually have to live with someone because I will not be able to afford living alone with just financial aid.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Living with people, but with single bedrooms, is the ideal situation for me. I think if I lived completely alone, I'd go crazy. But I also hate sharing a bedroom (which, as a college student, has been my circumstance for the past three years, and will be next year as well). I can't wait until I graduate and can have my own room again... privacy is underrated.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I've lived alone.
I've lived with people.

I prefer alone, _so _much more...


----------



## ChrisStromberg (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a need to live together with someone and altogether include people in my life. Being able to share thoughts, ideas, news and gossip with others is for me what makes life worthwhile. Living in it's own right is fantastic, but being able to share your life and experiences with others makes life itself feel more remarkable to me. 
That's why I could never live anywhere but in the city. 
A time-out can be refreshing every once in a while but most of the time I want to feel connected to people. 

Back to the actual question, living with other people, preferably other well-connected people really helps in making every day interesting.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I suspect peoples' opinions would change given enough experience.

Personally, I've *been* in all of the following living situations (rank beside situation, 1=highest):

a) Living with family. (5)
b) Living with random people I like. (4)
c) Living with random people I don't like. (6)
d) Living with people who aren't usually around. (3)
e) Living with good friends. (1)
f) Living alone. (2)

From this personal experience, I actually most prefer living with a *few* close friends, all of which are respectful enough to give me personal privacy when I need it.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

The most preferable situation would probably be living with one or two awesome people and having my own room, and I would probably rather live alone than live with constantly aggravating people. I'm not sure what any of that is like though, I've lived entirely with my family, and always with sharing a room with one of my sisters.... I don't get much alone time so it's a good thing that I don't need a ton of it. So, living alone? I can't be sure if I'd simply adjust or have to be away all the time from getting so bored.


----------



## Kyrielle (Mar 12, 2012)

I prefer to live alone. I've lived with my parents, shared a small dorm room, lived with friends in an apartment, and now I'm living alone. Living with my family and with friends wasn't so bad, but I really love how I don't have to worry about if there's another person in the house to hear me randomly start singing or talking to myself. It doesn't matter how close a person is to me, there are somethings I just don't do when there's another human being in the vicinity.


----------



## doublexuan (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely alone, unless it is with someone I really like, which is rare.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

I really like my roommates. But sometimes I desperately miss being by myself


----------



## Taker (Jun 14, 2011)

It's funny this thread popped up because I'm always talking about how I'd be as perfectly happy as a hermit as I am now in the presence of people! =p

However, I do like people, even if I don't engage too much and there are a few people in my life who I'd be very happy to live with permanently as well.

So I suppose I'd be OK with both. =)


----------



## MBTIPC (Jan 31, 2013)

Not a single ENTJ in this thread, fascinating.

I've noticed that some people have mistaken living alone with spending time alone.

I prefer living alone, as that's when I feel most free. Not to mention that living alone means that nobody's touching my stuff, which is a huge problem when living with someone. Another thing is silence or freedom to make noise, and a lot more things. I can think of virtually limitless advantages to living alone, while living with someone only has a few.

In short, living with people, even if they are respectful and all, prevents you from having total freedom over what you can do, including invasion to your privacy at some level.


----------



## Faiora (May 23, 2010)

MBTIPC said:


> Not a single ENTJ in this thread, fascinating.
> 
> I've noticed that some people have mistaken living alone with spending time alone.
> 
> ...


Interesting...

I am in INTJ who really enjoys living with other people (although I don't right now). I lived in a house with 6 men (I was the only girl) for a couple years, and I loved that there was always someone around to work on projects with or watch TV with, while at the same time there were no expectations on me to be social at any given time. 

One housemate was always working on his car, or on some project in the garage, and I could join in, give input, or rope him into my own projects, like building raised gardens for the backyard. 

Another housemate was usually up late drinking and watching TV, so I always knew that was an option if I couldn't sleep and wanted something to do. 

At least two were really active, and there was always someone to go cycling with, or to join in for morning push-ups, lunges, and squats in the front yard.

I like spending time alone, but having people around me doing their own thing.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Or the 3rd (socially antisocial) option of living alone with people

Or the 4th (slightly schizophrenic) option of living with people alone....

Personally, I can do both of the options you present... I prefer living alone when I have no choice or influence regarding who lives with me, but I actually enjoy living with friends or new people who I pick as well... I enjoy living with people for the exposure to their life... I find it interesting. But, there is nothing worse than a bad roommate.


----------



## azalia (Feb 26, 2013)

Definitely alone. I am the biggest clean/neat freak and there just aren't many people who live up to my standards in that area.

I do like spending time with people, but it's not worth the mess.

Not sure about my type. Maybe INTP but not ready to commit yet.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

abster said:


> Regardless of your current situation now, i wonder what each types preferred living situation will be?


I would like to live on the country side, but not very far from a large city. 

My family - me, my SO and like five kids and some cats and dogs - will live in a large house. And then there will be a lush garden around the house, with berry bushes and apple trees etc. A bit further a way, but still close there will be other houses on the same piece of land. There a few other families, friends of ours, will live. And we will have a lot of common stuff, like small scale agriculture, a wind-plant, a hen farm, a long-house for feasts, a gym etc. It should be partly self-sustaining. And there will be fances around our collective property so that all children, dogs and goats can run around freely and play. So we will have a real community, but still our own houses and private lives.

About my house. It should be possible to walk around large parts of it without touching the floor. I will also have a trap bookshelf-door that opens if I pull out the right book revealing a passage to a private study. I would also love to have a tower and on top of it there will be pillows and a low table and a water pipe and some books and board games. And of course a telescope. And a cable railway for quick travelling to the gardens. 

I would also like a spacious kitchen, wood and stone. And a chill library with earth globes. And a hobby-room for various play and activities. And a wall that is made of aquariums that you can look through to the other side. Perhaps even a light-isolated relax room with aquariums containing glowing deep-sea creatures. Also I would like some kind of a trap in a room, so I can pull a lever and thus opening the floor sending the person standing there down into a cozy pillow room.


----------



## MBTIPC (Jan 31, 2013)

@Faiora

That's why I said some people mistaken spending time with living in a house.



Eos_Machai said:


> I would also like a spacious kitchen, wood and stone. And a chill library with earth globes. And a hobby-room for various play and activities. And a wall that is made of aquariums that you can look through to the other side. Perhaps even a light-isolated relax room with aquariums containing glowing deep-sea creatures. *Also I would like some kind of a trap in a room, so I can pull a lever and thus opening the floor sending the person standing there down into* a cozy pillow room.


You reminded me of Mr. Burns from The Simpsons. Really interesting overall description of your dream house though.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

With someone.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I tend to not get as much social interaction as I'd like, which is what I like about having roommates around to BS with when I'm going to be socially restrained for some reason or another for a few days.


----------



## spada (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like to live alone too, but i'd like to know if two persons who would like to live alone could live together and share a space, knowing that the two had the same ideas and values (inXX minds).


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Alone.

When I went to college, I had my own apartment (a dorm never even entered my mind), and I valued having my own space over having roommates to split the cost. Other people's mileage may vary.


----------



## MBTIPC (Jan 31, 2013)

spada said:


> I'd like to live alone too, but i'd like to know if two persons who would like to live alone could live together and share a space, knowing that the two had the same ideas and values (inXX minds).


Seems to me that alone to you only means no distractions, rather than all the benefits I've named and at least some had in mind around here.


----------



## Scaikin (Jan 18, 2013)

I had dorm mates and house mates all through my four years of university. I liked the company. I lived with my parents for about a year after graduating and of course it wasn't as fun, but I certainly didn't mind it. I've spent the last six months living by myself and I've enjoyed the solitude. I currently don't feel like I have any preference between solitude or home-sharing (though, probably obviously, I'd rather live with friends or an SO than with my parents).


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

With the _right_ people.


----------



## spada (Jan 11, 2013)

MBTIPC said:


> Seems to me that alone to you only means no distractions, rather than all the benefits I've named and at least some had in mind around here.


I saw your last post and i look for the same, a quiet place but also the freedom to do whatever you want and whenever you want. But as i said, i would like to know if it would be possible to live with someone who share the same way of life.


----------



## MBTIPC (Jan 31, 2013)

spada said:


> I saw your last post and i look for the same, a quiet place but also the freedom to do whatever you want and whenever you want. But as i said, i would like to know if it would be possible to live with someone who share the same way of life.


Basically you're saying "is it possible to find someone who copies whatever I do." E.g. you wanna play something from Disturbed at 4AM in the morning using your huge speakers, he's okay with it. You want him to turn off the lights and be absolutely quiet at 10PM, he's okay with it. You want to have 10 people for an orgy at 3AM, he's okay with it. He wants to have a friend over for 2 6-packs and sports for a few hours, you're not okay with it because you wanna study or whatever.

Already gave too many examples, point is, I cannot possibly see how you would even connect the dots when you agree with my previous post. In my mind, it's absolutely impossible.


----------



## spada (Jan 11, 2013)

It probably is and what you wrote makes sense.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Maybe I would live alone because if friends become to pass too time together and they lives in the same house, they tend, with the time, to feel themselves as a sort of "brothers\sisters" and that it's a thing that I can't bother.
In that way I could invite my friends when I want to live with me for some days or to pass with me almost a day\night!
However it depends from how time I have to live in that house, if it's for few time I, probably, would prefer live with some friend.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

LIVING ALONE. 200% :wink:


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd 100% rather live alone than with friends or family. The only person I would want to live with is my future significant other and children, if we (can) adopt.


----------



## Nominal (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think I would like living alone. I thought I was an introvert, but this is causing me to seriously question that idea - I really prefer to have people around, even if we are not interacting. Maybe this comes of being the oldest of 7 children, maybe not. My own room is an absolute must, though, and not only for my sake - I'm far too disorganized in my own space! It's driving my husband crazy, and when we can afford it I kind of want to have my own room so he can have a space that is always neat and I don't have to feel guilty about my mess when I actually notice it exists.


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

delete


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

I live alone, and I love it! I don't think I can have roommates. I grew up an only child, so I never had to share my space, and therefore, can be controlling of what I make of it. I get lots of social time as it is, so I love coming home to privacy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Go with what feels right to you, as long as you can afford the price. Who knows? Maybe someday you'll find someone you can do those "somethings" around without any inhibitions whatsoever.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I have never really lived alone, imagined how it would be, but I'd probably get lonely after a while. I'm happiest with my own alone time, thought I do like interaction and having people around with whom I can talk to and depend on. If I live alone then I'd probably need to visit my family more often and talk with my friends online.

Right now I live with my husband, and so far the only thing that I can complain is that he can be too noisy at times, which is annoying for someone like me who is used to live in a calmer environment.


----------



## Faiora (May 23, 2010)

Nominal said:


> I don't think I would like living alone. I thought I was an introvert, but this is causing me to seriously question that idea - I really prefer to have people around, even if we are not interacting. Maybe this comes of being the oldest of 7 children, maybe not. My own room is an absolute must, though, and not only for my sake - I'm far too disorganized in my own space! It's driving my husband crazy, and when we can afford it I kind of want to have my own room so he can have a space that is always neat and I don't have to feel guilty about my mess when I actually notice it exists.


I don't think this in itself is a sign of extraversion.
I'm the same way (re: enjoying having people around, not necessarily interacting), and I'm a definite introvert.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Alone or with people who can keep their emotions to themselves. I don't enjoy living around people who wear their hearts on their sleeves; I don't like having my mood drop as soon as I see they are upset. If I live with those kinds of people, I tend to spend most of my time outside of the house/living area. Alone is the best bet, though, because even people who don't wear their hearts on their sleeves may start going through a hard time and become visibly upset.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

When I have to get stuff done, living alone is better. When I'm on a vacation, living with others is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to live with just one other person, the person I love. That's all. I don't really like spending time with and depending on most other people, but I could live so happily with just my significant other.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Living with people for me, living alone would probably drive me insane. I can barely handle being home alone for a few hours (at least when I don't have anyone on the phone or online to talk to).


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

worst when those are the same


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I've done both and can do either. It just has to be the right people.


----------



## Annesyl (Dec 20, 2013)

Live with people alone. Or alone with people. Nothing better.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

I currently live with my parents and brother, I can't wait until I'm old enough to move out, I rarely get anytime alone other than when I'm walking to and from school, so living alone sounds good.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I live alone, and that's just the way I like it


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Living with mom.:laughing: I'm not ready to live by my own...yet. And I'm very complicated to live with my friends so...for now, I will keep like this.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Living alone definitely. 

I have been stucked living together with a control freak mum while growing up, so you can guess how much I enjoy living alone by myself. People say that having a family is a bissful thing, but I don't think so. Having a family only holds you back in life, media often portray family as people who supports you and encourage you, but in real life this isn't how family works. In real life family are the ones who hold you back in life because they control every decisions you make in life, from who you marry to where you work, at least this is from my own personal experience. 
Unless I can meet a person who isn't selfish or controlling, then I will consider living together with them.


----------



## teekhov (Nov 18, 2012)

I've never lived alone, but I'd love to! In fact, I could imagine myself living on my own forever, but with friends and loved ones visiting here and there. Or, I could live with a future partner, but he'd have to understand my need for alone time and space, and I'd give him the same in return.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I prefer living with others but only certain types of people. Preferably 2 or 3 people is good for me. I need social interaction on a daily basis really


----------



## Daf25 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think it's pretty obvious E's and F's are going to want to live with poeple and I's are going to want to be alone. The IxFx's will either live alone and engage in human contact in another way or live with people and seclude when they can.


----------

